# motor locked up



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Any ideas would be greatfull. Heres what happened went out for a ride with a few guys and the the brute started ticking real bad just thought the valves need an adjustment so kept rideing nice and easy and it just got louder and louder so started back to truck then it just died. So tried to start it and it wont even turn over now.The noise it was makeing was really loud out of the snorkels.I thought it was my clutch at first so i pulled off cover to check and every thing looked good so put back on. Does anyone have any idea what would lock up the motor from a loud ticking noise like almost sounded like the clutch was falling apart and it wasent smokeing at all.One of the worest things was is that i got pulled out by a grizz.!:aargh4:


----------



## deerslayar (Jun 2, 2010)

*Just a place to start.*

Did u check to see if u have oil, or if your oil was getting to were it needed to go (oil pump)? Could of lost ur oil pump and spun a bearing, or seized up the motor.:scratchchin:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

deerslayar said:


> Did u check to see if u have oil, or if your oil was getting to were it needed to go (oil pump)? Could of lost ur oil pump and spun a bearing, or seized up the motor.:scratchchin:


It has oil but not full towards the middle on the stick but it never even got hot. It ran like normal except for the bad ticking noise it started to make and got worse.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Has anyone had a valve or rocker arm seizure happen on a 650i or heard of this happen to anyone.:irked:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

havent heard of it on the 650i's


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

**** bad news mike hope its nothing to bad


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

*anyone*

Ok pulled the valve covers off and everything looks good and intake has suction. I turned the engine backward then forward then it wasent locked up anymore so do you guys think this is a rod bearing or what just looking for some opinions. I know there is plenty of motor heads on here and so far only one guy.:shocked:


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Maybe cam chains gettin too loose and jumped off a tooth and wedged between the cylinder and cam gear? Usually when you got a rod bearing locking up, it will lock up solid and then there is no gettin it unstuck since it pretty much welded itself to the crank. Is it a loud clunking sound or more like a ticking valve sound? Clutch prob? Belt coming apart or somethin? Pull engine drain plug and check for metal junk. I've seen the oil pumps lock up and actually brake pump housing. The oil pump has its own chain that runs off the crank. That would lock it up.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

when you first turned the engine did it unlock right away or was it already unlocked? when you rotate the engine back and forth is there a little play in the pistons at all, as in is one of the rod bearings gone?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I tried to turn it the direction it rotates and wouldnt move then turned it backwards and it moved,then back the way it rotates and now its not locked up.It does have some play in it like it does not catch on what ever but you keep turning the wrench and it moves.Now this isnt very much but should it have any play in it and it also has 600 some hours and like 2800 miles on the motor about the only thing i havent fixed on it.Think i had water in it 4 times or so since i got it new in 06.A guy at work told me to check my insurance because i have full coverage so had i guy at work call (he has the same insur)and so he asked if it was covered if you sunk it and blew the motor and they said yes it would be under comp. claims part so i might do that.On my last ride before i did a bunch of repairs i did get water in it but changed oil and i thought it was ok but i guess not.I ran the snow plow a few times since and no noise but first ride it does this.So i dont know what to do. Dont really have the cash for a rebuild but if insurance covers it im good.:thinking:


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

Go ahead and pull it apart,sounds like to me that the rod bearings locked up.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

definatly a bearing, same thing that happened to me.


----------



## red03bf (Jan 19, 2011)

bearing my 650 did the same thing waiting on my parts to come in


----------

